# R34 GTR insurance recommendation (PaceWard)



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Massive thanks to PaceWard

Had my renewal come from Admiral, which had gone up from last year, and also cheaper quotes online. As usual when I went to cancel they offered a discount.

Called Paceward as I know R34 values are on the rise so wanted a specialist policy, got an excellent quote and were even straight forward to deal with for mods etc.

They also spent time adding my other cars to see if they could beat my current insurance and make it worth while to switch.

Now have my cars on through Paceward and can highly recommend them :thumbsup:

I know these cars can be a nightmare to sort, so thought I would share.


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

I have used Paceward for many years now covering my small personal fleet (6-10 cars at a time and often changing) and they are excellent!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm also with PaceWard. Excellent service, all mods declared and came in at a sensible rate on the 34.


----------

